# Gibt es eine Fähre am Gardasee (Tignale - Brenzone) o.ä. ?



## Mr. Teflon (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

wir werden am Westufer in Tignale wohnen und wollen jedoch eine MonteBaldo Tour machen.
Nun wollten wir, wenn es möglich ist, eine Autofahrt um den See herum vermeiden um nach Malcesine zukommen.

Gibt im Gardasee eine Fähre?

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## numinisflo (25. Januar 2008)

Natürlich gibt es am Lago Fähren.
Google einfach ein wenig, dies sollte wirklich kein Problem sein.
Den genauen Fahrplan wird auch hier im Forum keiner im Kopf haben.

http://www.gardainforma.com/de/anreise/Navigarda.html

http://www.navigazionelaghi.it/

usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATTESM (25. Januar 2008)

da du nicht schreibst wann du am lago sein wirst: aufpassen! die haben saisons. sprich im winter und frühen frühjahr fährt recht wenig... dito die baldo-gondel...
..m..


----------



## Mr. Teflon (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Danke Euch. Wir fahren im Mai dort hin.
Ich habe mir das nochmal genauer angeschaut.
So richtig lohnt die Fähre wohl doch nicht.
Limone liegt schon weit oben. Von Tignale aus gesehen.
Von Tignale bis Limone sind es laut Google Earth 21km.
Von Tignale bis Malcesine sind es 50km..
Ich glaube da können wir dann auch gleich noch die restlichen 29km mit dem Auto fahren.
Und müssen nicht auf die Fähre warten und deren Fahrzeiten überhaupt beachten.
Denn durch die Straßentunnels am Westufer mit dem Bike ist glatter Selbstmord.
Abgesehen davon das man als Biker keine Luft bekommt. Deshalb müßten wir ohnehin bis Limone mit dem Auto fahren.

Bin aber für jeden alternativen Vorschlag dankbar.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## dertutnix (26. Januar 2008)

die baldo tour wollt ihr mit der baldo-bahn machen? dann solltet ihr auf alle fälle die eingeschränkten mitnahmezeiten für bikes berücksichtigen. und um die straße zu meiden würde sich dann doch wieder die fähre anbieten, da ihr von torbole mit dem schiff zurück fahren könntet und euch die straße nach malcesine sparen würdet. auch wäre zu klären, ob ihr nicht eine günstigere abfahrt als limone findet, von tignale mit dem bike runterrollen richtung süden?


----------



## dievole (26. Januar 2008)

Es gibt eine Autofähre Maderno - Torri del Benaco, da kommt man aber südlich des Monte Baldo raus.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (11. März 2008)

Hallo,

so Leute, habe wieder Zeit gefunden.

Die Fahrzeiten der Baldobahn hatte ich schon geguckt.

Maderno - Torri del Benaco ist viel zu weit weg.

Wir haben beschlossen mit dem Auto oben herum zu fahren.
Damit sind wir unabhängig von irgendwelchen Fähren.
Und den Berg rauf zu Tignale will auch dann niemand mehr am Abend strampeln.   

Danke nochmal an alle.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## Vitus2 (14. März 2008)

Bedenke aber, dass an der Küstenstraße extrem viel Verkehr ist und Du in Malcesine Parkprobleme kriegen kannst. Evtl. ist eine Kombination aus PKW und Fähre besser.

Ausserdem sollte Ihr früh aufstehen und möglichst früh an der Gondel sein, denn die nehmen im Sommer immer nur ein gewisses Kontingent an Bikes mit, danach ist Schluss. Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst und den letzten beissen die Hunde...

Viel Spaß...!


----------



## fritzbox (14. März 2008)

Vitus2 schrieb:


> Bedenke aber, dass an der Küstenstraße extrem viel Verkehr ist und Du in Malcesine Parkprobleme kriegen kannst. Evtl. ist eine Kombination aus PKW und Fähre besser.
> 
> Ausserdem sollte Ihr früh aufstehen und möglichst früh an der Gondel sein, denn die nehmen im Sommer immer nur ein gewisses Kontingent an Bikes mit, danach ist Schluss. Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst und den letzten beissen die Hunde...
> 
> Viel Spaß...!



Rischtisch ,die Parkplätze sind in Malcesine dünn gesät und wenn dann kosten die meisten etwas


----------



## Mr. Teflon (13. April 2008)

Hallo,

das die Parkplätze arg knapp sein sollen wußte ich nicht. Wir werden sehen.
Hoffentlich klappt das. Das es so zum Problem werden kann, konnte niemand ahnen.

*Danke an alle.*

Weitere Tipps - nur zu ...

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## dievole (13. April 2008)

Wenn es nicht gerade August ist, wird man sicher immer einen Parkplatz finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vitus2 (14. April 2008)

Ausserdem hats doch das Parkhaus in der Talstation der Seilbahn (wenn ich mich auch trotzdem nur ungern abends in den Stau zurück um den halben See stellen würde).

V2


----------



## Eike. (14. April 2008)

Ich war vor zwei Jahren in der ersten Maiwoche am Gardasee und hab auch eine Tour mit der Baldo-Gondel gemacht. Parken war im Parkhaus an der Talstation überhaupt kein Problem. Allerdings nimmt die Bahn nur bei zwei oder drei Fahrten pro Tag auch Bikes mit. Ich musste über eine Stunde auf die nächste Fahrt warten.


----------



## Dirkinho (25. April 2008)

Moin,

weiß jemand, zu welcher Uhrzeit Biker mitgenommen werden. Auf der HP habe ich nur die Preise gefunden, keinen detaillierten Fahrplan? Danke und Grüße,

Dirkinho


----------



## aju (25. April 2008)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> weiß jemand, zu welcher Uhrzeit Biker mitgenommen werden. Auf der HP habe ich nur die Preise gefunden, keinen detaillierten Fahrplan? Danke und Grüße,
> 
> Dirkinho



Schau Dir mal die HP auf italienisch an. Da stehen die Bikemitnahmezeiten ganz oben auf der Seite mit den Preisen.


----------



## Dirkinho (25. April 2008)

Danke, müssen wir aber früh raus


----------



## Mr. Teflon (25. April 2008)

Hallo,

wir reden von der gleichen Seite?
http://www.funiviedelbaldo.it/orarietariffe.asp

Ich sehe beim besten Willen keine Mitnahmezeiten rein für Biker.
Weder auf italienisch und deutsch.

Ich weis nur, dass man früh möglichst vor 9 Uhr dort sein soll.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluemuc (25. April 2008)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir reden von der gleichen Seite?
> http://www.funiviedelbaldo.it/orarietariffe.asp
> ...



Da steht:

ORARI CORSE PER BICICLETTE 2008 (Zeiten der Fahrten für Fahrräder 2008)

TUTTI I GIORNI (täglich)

Mattina (Morgen)  8.15 / 8.45 / 9.15 / 9.45 / 10.15 / 

Pomeriggio (Nachmittag) 14.15 / 15.15 / 16.15 / 17.15

Das sind die Fahrzeiten der Bahnen, die auch Bikes mitnehmen. Wie viele, hängt vom Gesamtandrang ab. Garantie auf Mitnahme gibts nicht.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (27. April 2008)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Übersetzung.
Das habe ich als Uhrzeiten generell und erst recht nicht für Biker überhaupt nicht wahrgenommen.
Jetzt kann nichts mehr schief gehen.   

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## Mr. Teflon (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

sind wieder zurück. Mit absolvierter 57km Monte Baldo Tour. Wir sind mit dem Auto gefahren nach Malcesine und konnten Problemlos im Parkhaus parken. Stau gab es keinen. Straßen und Parkhaus waren leer. An dem Donnerstagmorgen war es regnerrisch. Wir waren mit noch paar anderen deutschen alleine an der Bahnstation. Oben war es dann nur noch kalt, nicht nass. 2h später kam die Sonne raus und alles war bestens und der Tag perfekt. Die letzte Abfahrt hat die Strapazen mit den 2 Stichen bergauf vollkommen entschädigt. Einfach laufen lassen und dann immer reinhalten in die 200er Scheibenbremsen. 66km/h waren da drin. Am Ende gab auch meine Bremse eine Duftnote von sich.   
Oberhalb auf einer langen Gerade war ich mal bei 74km/h. Ohne Zwischenstopp auf der Geraden und Streckenkenntnis wären dort oben bestimmt 90km/h drin gewesen denke ich. Asphaltstrecke versteht sich.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------

